# ZMA and Milk



## Severe (Jun 9, 2005)

Can I still drink milk on ZMA? The calcium in milk cancels out ZMA... Say I dont drink milk for a few hours before I take ZMA (before bed)... Then the next day can I drink milk and not drink milk for 3 hours before I take the ZMA?


----------



## Zaven (Jun 9, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> Can I still drink milk on ZMA? The calcium in milk cancels out ZMA... Say I dont drink milk for a few hours before I take ZMA (before bed)... Then the next day can I drink milk and not drink milk for 3 hours before I take the ZMA?


I took ZMA before and still drank milk like crazy......(i love milk)


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 9, 2005)

zma is worthless anyways, so yes, you can


----------



## Severe (Jun 9, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> I took ZMA before and still drank milk like crazy......(i love milk)



Did you notice any strength/mass gains and did you ever use gear before you started using ZMA?

by the way, i get it for free


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 9, 2005)

never took it, but i've read all of the studies on it.....was developed by Victor Conte, head of Balco.......from what i know, its just good for helping you sleep.....nothing more.....ask anyone who has taken it before


----------



## Zaven (Jun 9, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> Did you notice any strength/mass gains and did you ever use gear before you started using ZMA?
> 
> by the way, i get it for free


ZMA is a waste of money bro......spend your money on food...


----------



## Zaven (Jun 9, 2005)

I guess if ya get it for free, then take it........I never really believed in all those supplements..


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 9, 2005)

severe...just get protien powder and creatine....thats all the supplement you really need.......perhaps a good multivitamin and some flax oil as well.......spend rest of your cash at the grocery store


----------



## Severe (Jun 10, 2005)

already have that stuff... guess i'll just spend my money on food.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 10, 2005)

severe..? what is your avatar.?


----------



## Parker123 (Jun 10, 2005)

ZMA blows.  I should know because I ate enough of it.   Stick to food.


----------



## Severe (Jun 10, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> severe..? what is your avatar.?



It's called japanimation... or anime for short. My avatar is from a series called Naruto (my avatar is of the character Naruto too). I got a shit load of them though with different characters, PM me if you want some.


----------

